# Routing Inside corners



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Being a bit of a novice,I was looking at a balloon? back chair and was wondering how the inside curve was routed.I understand the outside curve would have been cut on a bandsaw and then routered to shape,but the inside curve leaves me blank.Hoping someone may know,Regards..........AL


----------



## FatFreddysCat (Apr 5, 2009)

If you mean the padded Victorian balloon chairs the answer is that the curve in one direction is sawn on the bandsaw as you have said. The blank and waste are sometimes clamped back together and a second cut made on the bandsaw to get the curve in the second axis The resulting blank is then cleaned up and worked on either a spindle moulder or an overhead pin router using a curved fence (behind the cutter) in conjunction with a curved saddle base below the cutter. Some manufacturers even made special overhead pin routers with "tables" just a couple of inches wide to make this task easier. Takes a bit of practice to get right, though


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks FFC............I think I'll leave that one alone.............AL


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The other way to tackle it is to make a template. That allows you to make several. You can also use it to put the edging on the chair. Sounds like your are good. But, you may need to do it this way in the future.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Howard,thanks for that,after having a think? when the chair is manufactured the two side rails are worked then joined to the top arc of the chair,I would doubt a router could work the entire length and hoop at back in one pass without drama......AL


----------



## FatFreddysCat (Apr 5, 2009)

Al Robins said:


> When the chair is manufactured the two side rails are worked then joined to the top arc of the chair,I would doubt a router could work the entire length and hoop at back in one pass without drama......AL


Balloon back chairs are normally worked in multiple parts then assembled into the one piece as you guessed. I've seen these items worked on an overhead router in East London and it takes more skill than I have despite having some experience of working stair handrail wreaths (the curved drop sections and ends) on the spindle moulder (shaper). If you have the confidence to use a laminate trimmer such as the Bosch Colt freehand then it might well be possible to work the profiles that way following initial cleaning up by hand (belt sander/bobbin sander/spokeshave/scrapers), although personally I'd stick to using a scratch stock......


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...........FFC I think well go down the scratch stock way, I seem to have opened a pandoras box here,thanks again for the input.........AL:


----------

